# Lakers/Kings Game 3 recap: Flopper DOMINATES Whopper!



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This was to be a statement game. Phil Jackson and his self-absorbed Center were out to show the world that Sacramento's Game 2 victory was a fluke. If it weren't for terrible officiating, or so the story goes, these Kings would be down 2-0 and facing a desperation game three IN L.A.

Well it certainly WAS a statement game... only the team making the statement was the Sacramento Kings. Shaquille "The (BK) Whopper" O'Neal (and the Los Angeles Lakers) were thoroughly outplayed, outhustled and outclassed in Game 3 of the Western Conference Finals... save for a mini L.A. run in the 4th quarter, which led to several fans being trampled at the Staples Center as a result of thousands of Laker "loyalists" prematurely leaving the game, only to rush back to their seats when Kobe Bryant (the real -and only- clutch superstar on his team) sparked the rally with about 7 minutes left in the game.

In the end though, it made no difference. The Whopper remained invisible, while the Kings took it to the Champions and grabbed a 2-1 lead in the series.

And this time, the Zen Master can't blame the officials.









No sir, to find any blame, he need look no further than Whopper O'Neal, who, judging by the way he played tonight, spent more time whining and crying about flops and fouls than he did preparing for the game.

Of course the Whopper Stopper himself, Vlade "The Flopper" Divac certainly played a MAJOR factor in the tonight's game. Showing no signs of intimidation, The Flopper was all over The Whopper... forcing the Big Man to play defense (for a change) and clearly frustrating him with tremendous defense of his own... holding the Whopper to 6 and 2 points respectively in the critical 1st and 3rd quarters...

((VLADE!! VLADE!! VLADE!! You can almost hear them shouting in Sacramento! And The Flopper did NOT disappoint!))

Of course it wasn't just The Flopper and The Whopper show... far from it. The Kings played like CHAMPIONS, essentially sending a message to the 2-time defending champions that they'll have to do ALOT better than spend two days spewing hot air about unfair officiating to win this series. The Lakers, on the other hand, played as if they forgot that the OBJECT of the game is to win. Perhaps they felt all they had to do was show up and the officials would just hand them the victory... what with Big Chief Triangle sending his team of lobbyists to David Stern's house for the past couple of days.

Who knows what they were thinking. One thing is certain though... this Laker team IS beatable.

Game 4 should be a blast!!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I can't comment. I was too busy watching baseball.  I was going to put it on when one of the TV's was freed up - but with the extra inning games everywhere and the fact there was just a lot of games to watch - I didn't watch the Lakers, so I can't comment really. The backhaul was a weak picture on SBS 6, so I couldn't match up Chickie with the picture and a little of Marv and Bill go alooooong way. I put the game on twice. 2nd quater and the Kings were up 47-26 and near the end of the 3rd with the Kings up 71-49. Based on what I've seen this year with the Lakers, they must of came out flat again in the 1st half (common occurance especially at home this season). Kings didn't look like they choked in the few minutes I saw the game. I'll watch Sunday's game. Now we have to win another game in cow bell territory. That's going to be tough. I just hope we aren't down 3-1 after Sunday. I'll have to eat some crow at work!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I really hope that the Sacramento Kings win because I really hate the Lakers.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Considering they lost Game 2 in Sacramento, I think it's safe to assume that most fans and "experts" (save for the Sacramento loyalists) fully expected the Lakers to come out in Game 3 and dominate, right... especially since they were coming back home to LA. 

The fact that it didn't happen that way has caused many of these same folks to say/feel the same thing about Game 4... the Lakers will be ready to play, they'll set the tone from the start, et al. 

Well, IMO, the Lakers did NOT beat themselves in Game 3... on the contrary, the Kings thoroughly outplayed them in every aspect of the game. 

So with that said, my question is assuming the Kings come out with the same confidence, poise and aggressiveness, HOW are the Lakers going to change the outcome, and WHY should anyone believe they'll be capable of accomplishing that goal... considering they haven't been able to do so in the last two games?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Game 4 is looking awful even with the simulcast of Chickie on KLAC. This stinks! Lakers are getting their booty kicked again. It's got to be be bruisin' pretty good now. Angels are also losing. At least the Dodgers are beating Randy in Arizona.  Kings just have too many weapons. I didn't want to play this team in the WC finals. Three-peat?? Well...maybe in 2005???


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Dang.... last minute shot, and the Lakers take game four 100-99. Couldn't watch it from work (wahhh!!!!!)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

DANG IT! KINGS LOST! Somebody, please tell me that the Big Unit got it done for Arizona againt the Dodgers. SOMEBODY!?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Arizona won, but Randy didn't get the win. It was a great game. Randy passed Walter on the K list and got a standing O. In the 9th inning when there was a discussion with the umps concerning some Dodgers moves, Vinnie told this story about the Brooklyn days about Frankie Frisch and switching lineups when Frankie was the Cubs manager. Great story! Would love to hear a few more before Vinnie retires.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

"IT'S THE LUCKIEST THING I've ever seen in my life," Kings forward Hedo Turkoglu said.

"They made one at halftime that might have been too late," said Sacramento's Chris Webber, who scored 20 points. "You take that 3-pointer away, we win."

"Sometimes the hardest thing is to maintain a lead," Webber said. "We were one lucky play away from winning. I'd rather lose this way than by five or 10. We'll be OK."

*I have to hand it to you Chris. Most players wouldn't feel that way. Can anyone tell me why they thinks he feels this way? *

Horry was in the right place at the right time. He hit a good shot," said guard Mike Bibby, who scored 21 points but had just one field goal in the second half when he was dogged by Kobe Bryant.

"It's huge," guard Bobby Jackson said of Game 5. "They're scared of us. We're playing well and we got a swagger about us. They got to find their game. We know what we can do."

"I got a hand up in his face," Webber said of O'Neal. "Vlade tipped the ball out. It was as if it was a pass right to Horry on the 3-point line. I tried to bust tail to get a hand in his face. It was too little too late."

Webber said the game-winning shot was "a lucky play." "Coach didn't draw that up. It wasn't a second or third option. That was a fumble out of the inside to the outside," he said. "Now, Horry shooting it wasn't lucky. That's a big shot."


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

It ain't over till it's over, and I still have faith that the Kings are gonna kill the Lakers.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

It ain't over till it's over, and I still have faith that the Lakers are gonna kill the Kings.  What a game 5! Series is going 7 now.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The only two complaints I have against Bibby in the Kings 5th game victory against the Lakers are: he didn't sell any tickets and he did not help mop up the sweat off the floor!!!! Other than that he did it all!!!! 

If Divac handles Shaq as well in the 5th game as he did in the last couple of games, the Kings will have a good shot to take the game!!!If the Lakers spend too much time taking Bibby out of the game, Look for Jackson and Christy to take up the slack in scoring!!!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Lakers will win at home unless Steve Javie is in the building.  I'm still looking for the fouls on Shaq for #'s 5 and 6. Those were road calls. Look for the series to go 7. I'd say NBC needs that, but they probably don't care since ABC/ESPN has the NBA next year. I hate Bibby. I've hated him since the UofA days when he used to run rampant all over the PAC10. I admit I'm scared now, but I still have the faith that America's team will 3-peat.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the series will go 7, but I know that the Kings are gonna slaughter the Lakers in at least one of the next games.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't forget.... we're going to see more action from Peja, who saw limited minutes last night.

Heh heh heh.... liked the part when Bibby scores the final three pointer with seconds to spare while Horry is on the floor. That's payback for Game 4.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Can the Laker's comeback?
All I have to say is never underestimate the heart of the champion, but.......
Possible? Yes, anything's possible. Doubtful though. Looking back at the series, the Lakers just haven't been in it. They're a Horry 3 pointer away from being eliminated in 5, and their game 1 win cam against a Sac team not on their game. 

The Kings are a better team, and if they continue to play team ball like they have, the Lakers can't get 2 in a row. it's the Kings series to win or lose at this point.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> * They're a Horry 3 pointer away from being eliminated in 5, and their game 1 win cam against a Sac team not on their game. *


Remember that the Kings are a Bibby shot from being down with game 6 being in LA....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

All I can say is that a lot of people will be watching. This has been the series to watch.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What a game! This has been the series to watch. Good performances by both teams. Kings could have taken the game if they didn't foul the Lakers so much.

:welcome: Bring on game 7.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some of those fouls were bogus especially toward the end. The Kings really need to send the Lakers packing. It's time for someone else to hold the title.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Yeah. That game last night where a Laker busted Bibby's nose AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN CALL A FOUL really pissed me off. I get so annoyed when a foul is called on the Lakers, and they're like "WHAT!? NO WAY! HE RAN INTO MY ELBOW!"


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

You people crack me up! Will someone explain to me game 5? Last night, there were no calls on both teams. As for the nose thing with Bibby! WAAAAAAAAA! Bibby hooked Kobe and Kobe hit him. The ref is standing right there looking at it. If it was called, then it should of been a double foul. Lakers deserved to win that game last night. Sunday's game will be a doozy! Adelman sure does look sick though. He looks nothing like his Portland dayz! Sacramento is just going to have to win at home to go to the finals. Why is it time for someone else to hold the title? Yankees win every year. Why not the Lakers? Dynasty reigns supreme! Now it's time to shut up those annoying cow bells!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

"Tell me how Shaq deserved 17 free throws tonight when he had 1 free throw in Game 5. 

How bout he got jobbed in game 5 and got some return calls in game 6? 

As for the fouls on Shaq -- although I think the fouls on Divac and Pollard were kinda ticky-tack -- they were not straight up... as I watched the replay what I saw is that they moved onto and into Shaq's space -- creating the contact and a foul. 

However, at the start of the fourth quarter I knew the calls were going to favor the Lakers. If the Kings want to prove they're the better team -- take game 7. If they play the way they're capable, then no ref can take away the game from them. It's up to them.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Kings fans are the biggest complainers in the NBA. :crying: Suck it up and win the game then you will have nothing to complain about!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laker team members are bigger complainers then Kings fans. Every time the Lakers lose, Koby and Shaq whine about the officials, cheating and anything else they can think of.

Yesterday morning I was watching the KTLA morning show and the owners of the Kings were guests on the show. One of the hosts (Carlos) was downright rude to them by yelling (and I do mean yelling!) at them about the cowbell thing and how annoying it is. He also jumped on them about the way they run their team.

For these two reason alone, the Lakers do NOT deserve to win this year. The players are getting arogant and the fans are getting snobby.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Laker team members are bigger complainers then Kings fans.*


Then how do you explain this thread? The kings fans are all over the officals. Every NBA game for the past 15 years has had this type officals who don't call fouls against the stars. Why can't you accept that the Lakers, because of their two starts are going to get the calls. It won't change at all. The Lakers were able to get past San Antonio for their championship, so why can't the Kings do the same without complaining about every damn call.

Oh and the cow bells... Give me a break, that is so unsportsmanlike. Leave it to some farmers to come up with that one. 

The Lakers are the Champions. They have earned that right and the Kings have not. As John said, if the play the way they are capable, then they have nothing to worry about. But they are too mental to handle that.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The cowbells? Blame Phil Jackson. That all started with his comment about calling Sacramento a "cow town". You can guess what happened next.

And, the Kings, not the Lakers, had the best regular season record this year. 

And, the Maloof brothers are pretty cool guys. However, because they own the Kings, you cannot place NBA bets at the Palms hotel in Las Vegas.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And, btw, the Maloof brothers had Arco arena open last night so that the fans could watch the game on the big screens. This was at $8 a head with all proceeds to the literacy program. Today, they had a WNBA monarchs game, tonight, they have a girl scout sleepover at Arco (that was planned months in advance), and tomorrow, the championship.


----------

